# Which compact flash card....Lexar problems



## darich (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got 4 1gb cards (2 Lexar 80x and 2 SanDisk Ultra II) and recently lost 2 images taken on a Lexar card with my 20D. 

I know Lexar recalled a bunch of cards and one of mine was affected. It was replaced, but the lost shots were on the other unaffected card. I've had it a while and never had any problems until the other day. My SanDisk cards have always been problem free.
My 20D was unable to format the card and I received 2 different error messages. - Err99 and err02
Err02 is a CF problem.
Err99 is a problem not specified in the manual. It lists non-Canon lenses as a possible reason but I only have Canon lenses so the lens was not the problem.

I've emailed Lexar to see if the card is convered under a lifetime warranty but have yet to receive a reply.

What type of memory cards do you guys use and what would you recommend? I know that the Canon does not support Write Acceleration so I know that a super fast card is not entirely necessary but by the same token I don't want to end up with a card that slows down my shooting.

The above is all assuming that Lexar say the card has no lifetime warranty and I have to replace it, but would appreciate all comments and any poniters regarding speeds of cards that won't be a bottleneck.

This is aimed mainly at Canon 20D users but welcome all input and comments.


----------



## tempra (Jan 1, 2006)

I use a 10D, I did have some no make cards, but after they started to fail on a regular basis I bought Sandisk Ultra II, never had a problem since - can't speak for Lexar, but I read reviews and for me the sandisk came out on top - hence why I bought that.


----------



## photogoddess (Jan 1, 2006)

I've got both Lexar and Sandisk and haven't had any trouble with either. I have however had the error 99 code on my 10D when trying to plug in my studio strobes. :scratch:


----------



## hot shot (Jan 1, 2006)

err99 is one part unable to talkk to another you are told to take the battery out and put it back in again if that dosent work the card is damaged in some way, might be a bit damp so try drying it out if not youll propably need a new card

A  the manual says that a err02 mean there is a problem with the CF card. Do one of the following: Remove and reload the CF card, use another CF card, or format the CF card.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jan 1, 2006)

I also recall hearing about some problems last year with some Canons and Lexar CF cards, try check will Canon to see if you need a firmware update


----------



## Lensmeister (Jan 2, 2006)

I got a lexar x80 1Gb card and have never had any trouble in my 350D .... 

I also use a X's Drive II + to copy photos from the card to X's Drive.  Once had trouble with a XD card so I put it in and deleted ALL info off it and then put it back in the camera and formatted it five times one after the tother ... that seemed to cure the problems.


----------



## darich (Jan 2, 2006)

Hot shot - i know the error messages and their meanings after I checked my manual. The card is not damp since it's been in my house for the past few days and stored in the same conditions as my other 3 1gb cards. No other card gave me a problem. The problem card did not give me a problem in my A85 either.

Jeff - I checked the Lexar website and have been told already that no firmware update is required for this card. Lexar were emailed the other day. AFter checking their website, it seems that their cards have a lifetime warranty so hopefully they'll exchange it without a fight.

Lensmeister - I haven't tried the multiple format you did. The card could not be formatted in my 20D but could in my A85. Once it was formatted i put it back in my 20D and the camera then formatted it no problem.

All the problems are with the 20D and that one card. The card seems fine in my A85 and the 20D seems fine with every other card.

I think it's time to go SanDisk!!!!


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

hello
I have also similar problem.


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

Hello,I
 have similar problem


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

Have you checked whether the card is defective or not?


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

In case the card is defective you need to replace it.


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

Is your memory card in warranty period? If yes then you can replace it with new one.


----------



## lilywhite (Jan 31, 2011)

You may receive this type of error message either if you are using defective CF card or if the memory card is corrupted. 

In case you are making use of defective memory card then you need to replace it with new one. In case the error is not fixed even after replacing the CF card then you need to format the lexar memory card. After formatting is completed you need to perform lexar photo recovery in order to restore the damaged photos safely.


----------



## KmH (Jan 31, 2011)

New long dead, old thread, dredging record !!!!!!!! 5 years, 29 days old. :er:


----------

